# Windows 2008 SP2 Versus 2008 R2 SP2



## geelsu

Morning all,

Can someone tell me if there are two different service packs, one for Windows Server 2008 and the other for Windows Server 2008 R2. Or is there just a SP2 for all Windows Server 2008 releases? I am actually a Linux Admin and have not had the benefit of working with Windows boxes over the years and have not seen how they migrated from release to release. In other words I don't have a working history in my head.  So far google searches still leave me unclear on things.

So I have been put on a project that has a Windows 2008 R2 server and I have to install an HP product. HP says I will need SP2 but won't be clear about SP2 for R2 or SP2 for regular Server 2008.

My System Information shows:
OSNAME: Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise
Version: 6.1.7600 Build 7600

I would greatly appreciate someone clarifying this SP2 enigma for me.


----------



## Swiper

it is my belief that SP2 for either version of Windows 2008 or 2008R2 are the same
the difference is only with Windows 2008 and Windows2008 R2
2008 is based off of Vista
2008R2 is based off of Windows 7


----------



## RangerIT

SP2 is only for Windows Server 2008 and not Windows Server 2008 R2. Only Sp1 is available for R2. It would seem the best thing to do is find out if they support Windows Server 2008 R2. If so go with Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 since it's the latest release, if not Windows Server 2008 SP2 with the latest patches would be your option then. I like remind myself that Server 2008 is like Vista and Server 2008 R2 is like Windows 7. Hope this helps you.


----------



## RangerIT

Sorry I should have replied to your original post.
SP2 is only for Windows Server 2008 and not Windows Server 2008 R2. Only Sp1 is available for R2. It would seem the best thing to do is find out if they support Windows Server 2008 R2. If so go with Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 since it's the latest release, if not Windows Server 2008 SP2 with the latest patches would be your option then. I like remind myself that Server 2008 is like Vista and Server 2008 R2 is like Windows 7. Hope this helps you.


----------

